# Trillium underwoodii (Northern type)



## Phred (Apr 30, 2021)

This underwoodii is shorter than the last one I posted. I’m not sure if that’s a distinguishing characteristic between the two.


----------



## eds (May 1, 2021)

That's a very pretty plant. Need to see if they are available this side of the Atlantic!


----------

